# 2008 Canadian Nationals Unofficial Pictures/Results, etc Thread



## Xs24-7

Tomorrow is official practise for field, and then things get down to business. We finished the field couse today, and all is ready to go. 
I will be trying to download pics each day to this thread, as well as results as I have them. We may be able to connect to wireless at the FITA venue, so we will be able to upload results from each line as they are compiled, as well as pictures, etc.
If your coming out to the field venue, bring bug repellent, the mosquitos are crazy!!


----------



## Reed

Xs24-7 said:


> Tomorrow is official practise for field, and then things get down to business. We finished the field couse today, and all is ready to go.
> I will be trying to download pics each day to this thread, as well as results as I have them. We may be able to connect to wireless at the FITA venue, so we will be able to upload results from each line as they are compiled, as well as pictures, etc.
> If your coming out to the field venue, bring bug repellent, the mosquitos are crazy!!



that figures its in the swamp and all:wink:

see you later this afternoon.


----------



## Jay

Hey,

Just wanted to say that the field course looks great. I was out practicing earlier and checked it out. Looks good. There were a few springy bridges but otherwise pretty nice course.

I just want to say a job well done with setup to the organizing committe and crew.

Not too sure of any results but hopefully some will be posted soon


----------



## Xs24-7

*Field Day 1 Results*

2008 Canadian Field Nationals Results

Master Men Compound

Ken Saulnier-346

Senior Men Compound

Rich Vogt-382
Nathan Cameron-366
Jeff Ryan-365
Trevor Furlotte-364
Allan Gunter-363
Blair Lyon-360
Laurie Bolivar-341
Reed Fowlie-339
Gary Michlethwaite-330
Dave Berube-323
Adam Stevenson-271
Devin Berube-271

Junior Men Compound

Marc LeBlanc-348
David Driedger-341
Kyle Friesen-341
Axel Grimsrud-271

Master Men Recurve

Matthew Hogan-243

Senior Men Recurve

Claude Rousseau-324

Junior Men Recurve

Phillippe Arsenault-300

Master Women Compound

Sharon Fowlie-278
Marthe Cusson-234

Junior Women Compound

Victoria Rogers-328


Senior Women Recurve

Caitlyn Schleppe-280

Junior Women Recurve

Felishea Quattrociocche-241
Joanna Lachance-207

Cadet Men Compound

Chris Perkins-385
Keenan Brown-362
Jonathon Laurier-337

Cadet Men Recurve

Justis Grimsrud-258
Jonathan Couture-246

Cub Men Compound

Austin Judge-380
Gregory Neumann-322

Cub Men Recurve

Nicolah Angelard-Gontier -309
Cody Berube-253
Matthew Lachance-237

Cub Women Recurve

Virginie Chenier-331
Audrey- Anne Beaudin-284

Pre Cub Men Compound

Hunter McGinis-330


----------



## Xs24-7

Our visitors got to see what Sanford range is all about today...lots of wind...cool most of the day. Lots of good scores shot, hopefully tomrrow we get some better weather. I know I promissed pictures, but I am still waiting for Timbo to send them. I will be taking them myself tomrrow, so I will have some for sure.
Thanks to all those who have helped this week. Running Nationals with such a small Organsing committee is a challenge, so all help is definetly appreciated.


----------



## GaryM12

Ed:
I know my score was bad but I at least posted one........:wink:


----------



## Xs24-7

Sorry Gary, I will fix ASAP!


----------



## Xs24-7

*Official Results are up on the FCA Website*

Official Results are up on the FCA website:
http://fca.ca/08cdn/08cdnday1.htm

They are the same as those posted here, but I just wanted to post a link so people know that when the FCA gets results in a timely manner, they are posted ASAP.


----------



## cdhunter

great job Ed. If missing Garry is the only problem you had, then your day was mistake free. Just kidding Garry:wink: Ed the speed in which you processed and posted the results was impressive I know the challenge you faced from the winter when I making sure the press had the scores in time for printing. Again great job.


----------



## Xs24-7

*Some Pics...Thanks Timbo!!*

A few pics of the shoot, more will be availible on the FCA website as soon as I send them to Al.


----------



## Xs24-7

Sorry they are so small...the files are too big and the only way to post them is make them smaller...


----------



## Xs24-7

Timbo is a brave man for standing on that side of a Bowtech...


----------



## Xs24-7

Reed


----------



## Xs24-7

BigDawg


----------



## Xs24-7

A typical shot at Sanford


----------



## Xs24-7

Shooting....


----------



## Xs24-7

2016 Olympic Team??


----------



## Xs24-7

Lots more pics to come, I will post a link as soon as they are up!! 
Thanks to Tim Jones for taking these great shots!! Tim is donating his time to act as official photographer for the week, and as you can see he always does a great job. If you are at the event and want to have some great pics taken to send to sponsors, family, or just to display at home, please see Tim.


----------



## Hutnicks

Xs24-7 said:


> Sorry they are so small...the files are too big and the only way to post them is make them smaller...


You can lower the resolution on em to keep the original size. You don't really need high res on the web. A quick trick is to download JAlbum and set the res in there and have it generate an album for you. The photos all get modified to your settings in the process.


----------



## Xs24-7

I will give that a try before I post tomrrow...Microsoft paint isnt cutting it...:darkbeer:


----------



## Hutnicks

Xs24-7 said:


> I will give that a try before I post tomrrow...Microsoft paint isnt cutting it...:darkbeer:


No it doesnt. And photoshop or gimp make you save and pic a res for each shot. JAlbum just asks for the initial set up and rips through em all. Go into the directory you specified for the album and you have web res full shots and thumbnails already generated for you.


----------



## NockOn

Thanks for your efforts to keep us up to date Ed.....Much appreciated:darkbeer:

I've noticed that some of the big guns in Male Compound are missing....is there another big competition somewhere else?


----------



## Xs24-7

No, I just think that with the length of the format, combined with all the other events in the Calender, many are choosing to skip the expense/time off that shooting field entails. We will see most of them for the FITA starting on saturday though. 
We have a total of 38 field entrants, with only 2 catagories that have more entrants than medallists. I just wish that those who argue so strongly that we need to have field at the Canadian Nationals would show up. The cost of running the field event is huge, and with the low entries, it is almost always a financial liability for organsing committees. never mind the additional drain on volunteers, etc.


----------



## NockOn

Makes sense with the time line, not too many people can afford to take a 1 1/2 week off work to shoot archery. I wish we could ditch the double FITA and just have one FITA over 2 days and go with the FCA Open the next day. With the field event, you could get it all done in 6 to 7 days instead. Most can afford a week but almost 2 is hard to sell to the family when you only have 3 weeks of vacation in total for the year.

Or as you seem to imply, maybe we need to ditch the Field portion and keep the 2 FITAs. It wouldn't be my first option as it would kill Field totally and its my favourite type of archery

Anyway, I don't want to Hijack this fine thread any longer so we can debate this in its own thread after the Nationals are over:zip:

Cheers,


----------



## hoody123

My favourite tool to resize photos with (and it can do as many or as few as you want at once) is called EzThumbs. EzThumbs is actually free too!
http://www.fookes.com/ezthumbs/

You can select resolution as well as general quality. Great tool!


----------



## bigdawg

Thanks Ed, Rich, Bob and everybody else who was there to help and got this running. Outstanding job so far! Field course was in great shape and very well setup. The Bulldog targets were awesome. This was a very well run event from my opinion. Great job and looking forward to the FITA.


Blair


----------



## Xs24-7

I dont have the results yet, but I will post them later this evening. I was working during awards, so I am not sure who won in most catagories, but I know in mens compound it was Rich Vogt, followed by Blair Lyon(new Candian record of 392 today) and Jeff Ryan. If you wonder how anyone else did....if they arent mens compound they are likely a gold/silver meddalist, as most catagories had 1-2 competitors. I am really impressed by the kids here, lots of great scores. I had to check every card over, and there was very few mistakes, even with the cubs. The field event is now over and we are done cleaning up. Tommorrow we setup for the FITA. The forcast looks really good, not a lot of wind, should be some good scores shot.


----------



## Xs24-7

Here is a photo gallery from Day 1:
http://gallery.me.com/jaymyers#gallery


----------



## Reed

Xs24-7 said:


> Here is a photo gallery from Day 1:
> http://gallery.me.com/jaymyers#gallery



damn wont run on my old copy of IE. Figures.

Ed thanks for all the work. The little grey haired lady had fun the post few days.:wink:

Reed


----------



## Xs24-7

Well, I hope everyone had a good time...It was a good could days...didnt have to wish anyone a happy birthday, and everyone seamed to enjoy themselves...I am gonna try to get some more pics up right now...I still dont have the resuult...but they will be up in the AM, and will be up shortly after the finish of each line throughout the FITA event.


----------



## Xs24-7

Heres Randy Leighhee and friends...


----------



## Xs24-7

A couple more pics


----------



## Xs24-7

Timbo assures me that he was wearing safety glasses when he took this pic..;-)


----------



## Xs24-7

2008 National Field Champ Evil Kineval(better known as Rich Vogt...or Reggie)
Rich won the 2008 Canadian Indoors and field...unfortunatly he may not be able to attempt the triple this year, but it is vertainly a great accomplishment!!
Rich put in a ton of time getting the course ready for Nationals, Thanks again Rich!!


----------



## Xs24-7

Looks like the Big Dawg is trying a Chicken Wing...I guess it worked out though, Blair had the high score of the week with a 390, and won the silver in a comeback by one point over Jeff Ryan!!


----------



## Xs24-7

2008 Field Nationals Bronze medallist Jeff Ryan and 2008 World university Games semi finalist nathan Cameron


----------



## Xs24-7

A bunch more pics


----------



## Xs24-7

Last ones for tonight...the rest will be up on the website soon.


----------



## Xs24-7

*Field Nationals Final Results*

Day 1 Day 2 Total

Master Men Compound

1 Ken Saulnier, NS 346 336 682 Gold

Master Men Recurve


1 Matthew Hogan, ON 243 253 496 Gold

Senior Men Compound


1 Rich Vogt, MB 382 373 755 Gold
2 Blair Lyon, MB 360 390 750 Silver
3 Jeff Ryan, NS 365 384 749 Bronze
4 Trevor Furlotte, NB 364 380 744
5 Nathan Cameron, AB 366 371 737
6 Allan Gunter, MB 360 369 729
7 Reed Fowlie, MB 339 358 697
8 Laurie Bolivar, NS 341 344 685
9 Garry Michlethwaite, MB 330 336 666
10 David Berube, MB 323 336 659
11 Devin Berube, MB 271 279 550
12 Adam Stevenson, AB 271 272 543

Senior Men Recurve

1 Claude Rousseau, QC 324 350 674 Gold

Junior Men Compound

1 Kyle Friesen, AB 341 364 705 Gold
2 Marc LeBlanc, NS 348 352 700 Silver
3 David Driedger, AB 341 358 699 Bronze
4 Axel Grimsrud, SK 271 299 570

Junior Men Recurve

1 Phillippe Arsenault, AB 300 310 610 Gold

Cadet Men Compound

1 Christopher Perkins, ON 385 391 776 Gold
2 Keenan Brown, MB 362 369 731 Silver
3 Jonathan Laurier, QC 337 356 693 Bronze

Cadet Men Recurve

1 Justis Grimsrud, SK 258 283 541 Gold
2 Jonathan Couture, QC 246 257 503 Silver

Cub Men Compound

1 Austin Lou Judge, MB 380 378 758 Gold
2 Gregory Neumann, AB 322 350 672 Silver


Cub Men Recurve

1 Nicolah Angelard-Gontier, QC 309 320 629 Gold
2 Cody Berube, MB 253 277 530 Silver
3 Matthew Lachance, MB 237 261 498 Bronze

Pre-Cub Men Compound


1 Hunter Braeden McGinnis, MB 330 351 681 Gold


Master Women Compound

1 Sharon Fowlie, MB 278 307 585 Gold
2 Marthe (Marty) Cusson, QC 234 261 495 Silver

Senior Women Recurve

1 Caitlyn Schleppe, AB 280 308 588 Gold

Junior Women Compound

1 Victoria Rogers, ON 328 359 687 Gold

Junior Women Recurve

1 Felishea Quattrociocche, QC 241 269 510 Gold
2 Joanna Lachance, MB 207 200 407 Silver

Cub Women Recurve
1 Virginie Chenier, QC 331 332 663 Gold
2 Audrey-Anne Beaudin, QC 284 319 603 Silver


----------



## Reed

Xs24-7 said:


> Day 1 Day 2 Total
> 
> Master Men Compound
> 
> 1 Ken Saulnier, NS 346 336 682 Gold
> 
> Master Men Recurve
> 
> 
> 1 Matthew Hogan, ON 243 253 496 Gold
> 
> Senior Men Compound
> 
> 
> 1 Rich Vogt, MB 382 373 755 Gold
> 2 Blair Lyon, MB 360 390 750 Silver
> 3 Jeff Ryan, NS 365 384 749 Bronze
> 4 Trevor Furlotte, NB 364 380 744
> 5 Nathan Cameron, AB 366 371 737
> 6 Allan Gunter, MB 360 369 729
> 7 Reed Fowlie, MB 339 358 697
> 8 Laurie Bolivar, NS 341 344 685
> 9 Garry Michlethwaite, MB 330 336 666
> 10 David Berube, MB 323 336 659
> 11 Devin Berube, MB 271 279 550
> 12 Adam Stevenson, AB 271 272 543
> 
> Senior Men Recurve
> 
> 1 Claude Rousseau, QC 324 350 674 Gold
> 
> Junior Men Compound
> 
> 1 Kyle Friesen, AB 341 364 705 Gold
> 2 Marc LeBlanc, NS 348 352 700 Silver
> 3 David Driedger, AB 341 358 699 Bronze
> 4 Axel Grimsrud, SK 271 299 570
> 
> Junior Men Recurve
> 
> 1 Phillippe Arsenault, AB 300 310 610 Gold
> 
> Cadet Men Compound
> 
> 1 Christopher Perkins, ON 385 391 776 Gold
> 2 Keenan Brown, MB 362 369 731 Silver
> 3 Jonathan Laurier, QC 337 356 693 Bronze
> 
> Cadet Men Recurve
> 
> 1 Justis Grimsrud, SK 258 283 541 Gold
> 2 Jonathan Couture, QC 246 257 503 Silver
> 
> Cub Men Compound
> 
> 1 Austin Lou Judge, MB 380 378 758 Gold
> 2 Gregory Neumann, AB 322 350 672 Silver
> 
> 
> Cub Men Recurve
> 
> 1 Nicolah Angelard-Gontier, QC 309 320 629 Gold
> 2 Cody Berube, MB 253 277 530 Silver
> 3 Matthew Lachance, MB 237 261 498 Bronze
> 
> Pre-Cub Men Compound
> 
> 
> 1 Hunter Braeden McGinnis, MB 330 351 681 Gold
> 
> 
> Master Women Compound
> 
> 1 Sharon Fowlie, MB 278 307 585 Gold
> 2 Marthe (Marty) Cusson, QC 234 261 495 Silver
> 
> Senior Women Recurve
> 
> 1 Caitlyn Schleppe, AB 280 308 588 Gold
> 
> Junior Women Compound
> 
> 1 Victoria Rogers, ON 328 359 687 Gold
> 
> Junior Women Recurve
> 
> 1 Felishea Quattrociocche, QC 241 269 510 Gold
> 2 Joanna Lachance, MB 207 200 407 Silver
> 
> Cub Women Recurve
> 1 Virginie Chenier, QC 331 332 663 Gold
> 2 Audrey-Anne Beaudin, QC 284 319 603 Silver



not to bad scores for the bhunl guys:darkbeer:

Laurie, with any luck we can shoot on the same line again in 2010 if you can round up the boys:wink:


----------



## hoody123

How'd those butts hold up? They look pretty nice...


----------



## Reed

nice to shoot into. No arrow puller needed:tongue: It did not look like they changed any form monday to tusday, but there was one laying on the ground tuesday afternoon


----------



## bigdawg

Great butts. I love the bulldog targets. They were so easy to pull from.


----------



## Flipper T

Nicce pics, hopefully there will be this many for the 3d as well.


----------



## Xs24-7

Reed said:


> nice to shoot into. No arrow puller needed:tongue: It did not look like they changed any form monday to tusday, but there was one laying on the ground tuesday afternoon


The Bulldog targets held up great. no issues, and for the money, tough to beat for a field butt. The one on the ground Reed saw was simply and extra butt, and it has yet to be shot...we miscounted and carried it out on the course...but didnt feel like carrying it back.

Appologies for the lack of pics from today, there will be some tommorrow. I should also be able to post results at the end of each shooting session, so check back for results, almost as they happen.

Tonight we hosted the first annual FCA town hall members meeting. It was a big success with 40+ in attendance, and lots of good discussion. Thanks to all those who took the time to attend.


----------



## Xs24-7

Well, the tradition of windy Nationals continues...the wind was bad enough to blow down several tents, knock over several scopes, etc during practise, but calmed down to a managable but gusty 20-30 km/hr for the morning line. 
Here are the results of the morning line. There was some delay with the PM line due to lightiening, but I will post those tomrrow in the AM.
FITA Results Canadian FCA Outdoor Championships,
Master Men Compound 90 70 50 30 90 70 50 30 Total Total
1st FITA Total 2nd FITA
Pierre Turnbull, NB 306 321 0 0 0 0 0 0 627 627 0 1
Jacques-Andre Morin, QC 281 310 0 0 0 0 0 0 591 591 0 2
Ken Saulnier, NS 259 286 0 0 0 0 0 0 545 545 0 3
Master Men Recurve 90 70 50 30 90 70 50 30 Total Total
1st FITA Total 2nd FITA
Michel Racette, QC 235 265 0 0 0 0 0 0 500 500 0 1
George Nelson, ON 190 262 0 0 0 0 0 0 452 452 0 2
Andre Dussault, QC 172 276 0 0 0 0 0 0 448 448 0 3
Don Jackson, ON 186 253 0 0 0 0 0 0 439 439 0 4
Matthew Hogan, ON 188 243 0 0 0 0 0 0 431 431 0 5
Senior Men - ARW1 90 70 50 30 90 70 50 30 Total Total
1st FITA Total 2nd FITA
Norbert Murphy, QC 309 318 0 0 0 0 0 0 627 627 0 1
Senior Men - Disabled Comp. 90 70 50 30 90 70 50 30 Total Total
1st FITA Total 2nd FITA
Kevin Evans, BC 310 332 0 0 0 0 0 0 642 642 0 1
Rob Cox, MB 299 319 0 0 0 0 0 0 618 618 0 2
Robert Hudson, SK 288 323 0 0 0 0 0 0 611 611 0 3
Senior Men Compound 90 70 50 30 90 70 50 30 Total Total
1st FITA Total 2nd FITA
Kevin Tataryn, MB 331 340 0 0 0 0 0 0 671 671 0 1
Rich Vogt, MB 334 337 0 0 0 0 0 0 671 671 0 2
Michael Schleppe, AB 329 337 0 0 0 0 0 0 666 666 0 3
Ed Wilson, MB 327 339 0 0 0 0 0 0 666 666 0 4
Jeff Ryan, NS 327 334 0 0 0 0 0 0 661 661 0 5
Benny Parenteau, QC 325 334 0 0 0 0 0 0 659 659 0 6
Nathan Cameron, AB 323 332 0 0 0 0 0 0 655 655 0 7
Andrew Fagan, ON 319 333 0 0 0 0 0 0 652 652 0 8
Richard Demers, QC 317 332 0 0 0 0 0 0 649 649 0 9
Alexandre Dupuis, QC 319 328 0 0 0 0 0 0 647 647 0 10
Trevor Furlotte, NB 313 330 0 0 0 0 0 0 643 643 0 11
Kyle Oliver, MB 317 324 0 0 0 0 0 0 641 641 0 12
Allan Gunter, MB 306 334 0 0 0 0 0 0 640 640 0 13
Craig Voorn, ON 306 331 0 0 0 0 0 0 637 637 0 14
Blair Lyon, MB 308 324 0 0 0 0 0 0 632 632 0 15
Gilles Tremblay, QC 289 311 0 0 0 0 0 0 600 600 0 16
Pierre de Moissac, MB 276 290 0 0 0 0 0 0 566 566 0 17
Laurie Bolivar, NS 266 294 0 0 0 0 0 0 560 560 0 18
Adam Stevenson, AB 267 285 0 0 0 0 0 0 552 552 0 19
Page 1 of 6 02/08/2008 1:38:16 PM
FITA Results Canadian FCA Outdoor Championships,
Senior Men Recurve 90 70 50 30 90 70 50 30 Total Total
1st FITA Total 2nd FITA
Hugh MacDonald, BC 277 314 0 0 0 0 0 0 591 591 0 1
Alexander Mozhar, ON 271 305 0 0 0 0 0 0 576 576 0 2
Brian Arcand, ON 273 297 0 0 0 0 0 0 570 570 0 3
Claude Rousseau, QC 269 292 0 0 0 0 0 0 561 561 0 4
Jean-Denis Rousseau, QC 273 283 0 0 0 0 0 0 556 556 0 5
Sylvain Cadieux, QC 258 295 0 0 0 0 0 0 553 553 0 6
Patrick Rivest Bunster, QC 261 290 0 0 0 0 0 0 551 551 0 7
Szymon Janiuk, ON 268 272 0 0 0 0 0 0 540 540 0 8
David Williams, AB 239 293 0 0 0 0 0 0 532 532 0 9
Kyle Dearing, ON 204 292 0 0 0 0 0 0 496 496 0 10
Jordan Eastman, ON 210 263 0 0 0 0 0 0 473 473 0 11
Keith Sproul, NB 154 252 0 0 0 0 0 0 406 406 0 12
Nader Asoudeh, ON 158 202 0 0 0 0 0 0 360 360 0 13
Neil Marr, ON 155 193 0 0 0 0 0 0 348 348 0 14
Hugue Blier, QC 128 206 0 0 0 0 0 0 334 334 0 15
Byron Rink, ON 22 32 0 0 0 0 0 0 54 54 0 16
Junior Men Compound 90 70 50 30 90 70 50 30 Total Total
1st FITA Total 2nd FITA
Simon Rousseau, QC 326 332 0 0 0 0 0 0 658 658 0 1
Jason Letourneau, QC 304 321 0 0 0 0 0 0 625 625 0 2
Marc LeBlanc, NS 282 324 0 0 0 0 0 0 606 606 0 3
Anthony LeBlanc, AB 286 317 0 0 0 0 0 0 603 603 0 4
Kyle Friesen, AB 286 313 0 0 0 0 0 0 599 599 0 5
David Mulligan, 282 308 0 0 0 0 0 0 590 590 0 6
David Driedger, AB 261 303 0 0 0 0 0 0 564 564 0 7
Axel Grimsrud, SK 246 288 0 0 0 0 0 0 534 534 0 8
Junior Men Recurve 90 70 50 30 90 70 50 30 Total Total
1st FITA Total 2nd FITA
Michael Wong, AB 217 292 0 0 0 0 0 0 509 509 0 1
Phillippe Arsenault, AB 230 270 0 0 0 0 0 0 500 500 0 2
Jonathan Greening, BC 205 269 0 0 0 0 0 0 474 474 0 3
Gregory Wong, ON 219 254 0 0 0 0 0 0 473 473 0 4
Jonathan Russell, BC 193 246 0 0 0 0 0 0 439 439 0 5
Page 2 of 6 02/08/2008 1:38:17 PM
FITA Results Canadian FCA Outdoor Championships,
Cadet Men Compound 70 60 50 30 70 60 50 30 Total Total
1st FITA Total 2nd FITA
Christopher Perkins, ON 341 344 0 0 0 0 0 0 685 685 0 1
Michael Gunnar Kupchanko, SK 326 323 0 0 0 0 0 0 649 649 0 2
Corey Anthony, QC 324 320 0 0 0 0 0 0 644 644 0 3
Keenan Brown, MB 310 323 0 0 0 0 0 0 633 633 0 4
Hobie Rink, ON 312 314 0 0 0 0 0 0 626 626 0 5
Ian Haigh, AB 310 308 0 0 0 0 0 0 618 618 0 6
Jonathan Laurier, QC 303 313 0 0 0 0 0 0 616 616 0 7
Jean-Pierre Falet, QC 269 294 0 0 0 0 0 0 563 563 0 8
Cadet Men Recurve 70 60 50 30 70 60 50 30 Total Total
1st FITA Total 2nd FITA
Timon Park, ON 265 297 0 0 0 0 0 0 562 562 0 1
Christopher Haughton, ON 279 283 0 0 0 0 0 0 562 562 0 2
John-Alan Simmons, ON 250 288 0 0 0 0 0 0 538 538 0 3
Andrew Beriault, ON 253 276 0 0 0 0 0 0 529 529 0 4
Jonathan Couture, QC 228 231 0 0 0 0 0 0 459 459 0 5
Graham Kennedy, ON 210 245 0 0 0 0 0 0 455 455 0 6
Justis Grimsrud, SK 218 229 0 0 0 0 0 0 447 447 0 7


----------



## Xs24-7

*Practise*

Pics of Practise Day


----------



## Xs24-7

More Pics


----------



## Xs24-7

Some Pics


----------



## Xs24-7

*Olympic/Paralympic Team Members*

Olympic/Paralympic Team Members


----------



## Reed

Xs24-7 said:


> More Pics



was that jroc with a mmmathewsukey::fish2:


----------



## Xs24-7

Yeah, thats Jroc shooting Kevins Evans bows...I am not sure how you can get TP having shot a release 4 times...but rumour has it he almost bent the trigger...


----------



## NationalArchery

I hear a lot of people cannot load the gallery. I have reposted it all in a format that should work on any computer. Sorry about that guys 

Try this link

http://www.archerynationals.com/gallery.htm

Jason


----------



## pintojk

great pic's folks ..... thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## Reed

NationalArchery said:


> I hear a lot of people cannot load the gallery. I have reposted it all in a format that should work on any computer. Sorry about that guys
> 
> Try this link
> 
> http://www.archerynationals.com/gallery.htm
> 
> Jason



thanks Jason:darkbeer:


----------



## Jay

well I didn't bend the trigger too bad....I was shooting the special Just Be Cracked and I cracked it a little more then usual :S


----------



## Xs24-7

I apologize for not getting the results up sooner...they will follow. Day 2 of the FITA was virtually a perfect day all day, with only the odd gust of wind. A perfect day for shooting, and as you will see, lots of high scores shot. I have once again regained my title of "chicken wing king"...but there is a lot of arrows left to go....The Fred Usher Cup was shot as well, congrats to the Team from Quebec who squeaked out a real nailbiter over Manitoba winning with something like 258 out of 240 to our 220 out of 240...their team shot really well, and it was over before it started...Oh well, off to the range...its a holiday here, and the wheelie toilet is full...looks like I better bring some rubber gloves...thanks gain Jeff..ukey:
I will update with more pics/results tonight.


----------



## Xs24-7

*Results After 144 arrows*

FITA Results Canadian FCA Outdoor Championships, 2008


1st FITA 2nd FITA Total

Master Men Compound 9 7 5 3 Tot 9 7 5 3 Total
1 Pierre Turnbull, NB 306 321 329 350 1306 0 0 0 0 0 1306

2 Jacques-Andre Morin, QC 281 310 293 328 1212 0 0 0 0 0 1212

3 Ken Saulnier, NS 259 286 307 348 1200 0 0 0 0 0 1200
1st FITA 2nd FITA Total

Master Men Recurve 9 7 5 3 Tot 9 7 5 3 Total

1 Michel Racette, QC 235 265 303 332 1135 0 0 0 0 0 1135
2 George Nelson, ON 190 262 273 303 1028 0 0 0 0 0 1028

3 Andre Dussault, QC 172 276 284 287 1019 0 0 0 0 0 1019

4 Matthew Hogan, ON 188 243 247 322 1000 0 0 0 0 0 1000
5 Don Jackson, ON 186 253 237 305 981 0 0 0 0 0 981

1st FITA 2nd FITA Total

Senior Men - ARW1 9 7 5 3 Tot 9 7 5 3 Total
1 Norbert Murphy, QC 309 318 305 323 1255 0 0 0 0 0 1255

1st FITA 2nd FITA Total

Senior Men - Disabled Comp. 9 7 5 3 Tot 9 7 5 3 Total
1 Kevin Evans, BC 310 332 341 356 1339 0 0 0 0 0 1339

2 Robert Hudson, SK 288 323 338 347 1296 0 0 0 0 0 1296

3 Rob Cox, MB 299 319 323 352 1293 0 0 0 0 0 1293
1st FITA 2nd FITA Total

Senior Men Compound 9 7 5 3 Tot 9 7 5 3 Total

1 Kevin Tataryn, MB 331 340 350 356 1377 0 0 0 0 0 1377
2 Rich Vogt, MB 334 337 348 356 1375 0 0 0 0 0 1375

3 Michael Schleppe, AB 329 337 343 357 1366 0 0 0 0 0 1366
4 Ed Wilson, MB 327 339 342 358 1366 0 0 0 0 0 1366

5 Benny Parenteau, QC 325 334 343 359 1361 0 0 0 0 0 1361

6 Nathan Cameron, AB 323 332 345 360 1360 0 0 0 0 0 1360
7 Jeff Ryan, NS 327 334 339 357 1357 0 0 0 0 0 1357

8 Richard Demers, QC 317 332 343 358 1350 0 0 0 0 0 1350
9 Andrew Fagan, ON 319 333 338 358 1348 0 0 0 0 0 1348

10 Allan Gunter, MB 306 334 344 354 1338 0 0 0 0 0 1338

11 Blair Lyon, MB 308 324 346 358 1336 0 0 0 0 0 1336
12 Kyle Oliver, MB 317 324 339 352 1332 0 0 0 0 0 1332

13 Trevor Furlotte, NB 313 330 334 352 1329 0 0 0 0 0 1329
14 Alexandre Dupuis, QC 319 328 333 347 1327 0 0 0 0 0 1327

15 Craig Voorn, ON 306 331 324 357 1318 0 0 0 0 0 1318

16 Gilles Tremblay, QC 289 311 331 353 1284 0 0 0 0 0 1284
17 Laurie Bolivar, NS 266 294 323 350 1233 0 0 0 0 0 1233

18 Pierre de Moissac, MB 276 290 298 333 1197 0 0 0 0 0 1197
19 Adam Stevenson, AB 267 285 278 322 1152 0 0 0 0 0 1152








03/08/2008 8:28:11 PM Page 1 of 6

FITA Results Canadian FCA Outdoor Championships, 2008


1st FITA 2nd FITA Total

Senior Men Recurve 9 7 5 3 Tot 9 7 5 3 Total
1 Hugh MacDonald, BC 277 314 316 348 1255 0 0 0 0 0 1255

2 Claude Rousseau, QC 269 292 314 342 1217 0 0 0 0 0 1217

3 Alexander Mozhar, ON 271 305 297 336 1209 0 0 0 0 0 1209
4 Sylvain Cadieux, QC 258 295 320 334 1207 0 0 0 0 0 1207

5 Brian Arcand, ON 273 297 306 326 1202 0 0 0 0 0 1202
6 Jean-Denis Rousseau, QC 273 283 309 329 1194 0 0 0 0 0 1194

7 Patrick Rivest Bunster, QC 261 290 298 341 1190 0 0 0 0 0 1190

8 Szymon Janiuk, ON 268 272 297 330 1167 0 0 0 0 0 1167
9 David Williams, AB 239 293 294 323 1149 0 0 0 0 0 1149

10 Kyle Dearing, ON 204 292 304 327 1127 0 0 0 0 0 1127
11 Jordan Eastman, ON 210 263 276 302 1051 0 0 0 0 0 1051

12 Keith Sproul, NB 154 252 271 304 981 0 0 0 0 0 981

13 Nader Asoudeh, ON 158 202 250 315 925 0 0 0 0 0 925
14 Neil Marr, ON 155 193 199 282 829 0 0 0 0 0 829

15 Hugue Blier, QC 128 206 168 250 752 0 0 0 0 0 752
16 Byron Rink, ON 22 32 89 211 354 0 0 0 0 0 354

1st FITA 2nd FITA Total

Junior Men Compound 9 7 5 3 Tot 9 7 5 3 Total

1 Simon Rousseau, QC 326 332 341 359 1358 0 0 0 0 0 1358
2 Jason Letourneau, QC 304 321 347 354 1326 0 0 0 0 0 1326

3 Anthony LeBlanc, AB 286 317 342 356 1301 0 0 0 0 0 1301
4 Marc LeBlanc, NS 282 324 326 352 1284 0 0 0 0 0 1284

5 Kyle Friesen, AB 286 313 321 352 1272 0 0 0 0 0 1272

6 David Mulligan, 282 308 325 356 1271 0 0 0 0 0 1271
7 David Driedger, AB 261 303 327 344 1235 0 0 0 0 0 1235

8 Axel Grimsrud, SK 246 288 273 314 1121 0 0 0 0 0 1121
1st FITA 2nd FITA Total

Junior Men Recurve 9 7 5 3 Tot 9 7 5 3 Total

1 Michael Wong, AB 217 292 285 330 1124 0 0 0 0 0 1124
2 Phillippe Arsenault, AB 230 270 270 331 1101 0 0 0 0 0 1101

3 Gregory Wong, ON 219 254 285 320 1078 0 0 0 0 0 1078

4 Jonathan Greening, BC 205 269 267 317 1058 0 0 0 0 0 1058
5 Jonathan Russell, BC 193 246 271 319 1029 0 0 0 0 0 1029


----------



## not dead yet

world record for 90 mtrs broken in uk on sat 2nd august.

349. liam grimwood...1400 on the nose .....would have been more but 30 mtrs was down a little... breezy afternoon.


----------



## Pete731

not dead yet said:


> world record for 90 mtrs broken in uk on sat 2nd august.
> 
> 349. liam grimwood...1400 on the nose .....would have been more but 30 mtrs was down a little... breezy afternoon.


Great news but why hijacking this thread????

Ed, thanks for the upate!! Great job!


----------



## Reed

Pete731 said:


> Great news but why hijacking this thread????
> 
> Ed, thanks for the upate!! Great job!


he seems to be good at that. He hit the oly thread to


----------



## Xs24-7

I just got home, I have not yet been emailed the results, so I cant post them...from what I can remember, Dawn Grosco is leading womens compound by a bit over Sonia Wilson...Hugh Macdonald has a big lead in Mens recurve ...Womens recurve is being won by Kateri Vrakking by a bunch ahead of Rachael Savage...Mens compound is led by Kevin Tataryn, followed by Rich Vogt, then me...
We hastily organised a Team event following 70m(apologies to those who couldnt take part, next time it will be better organised...it was a tense battle, but in the end the "Pro Tour Willies"(Me, Trevor Ferlotte, and Nathan Cameron)won over the "Chicken Wing Kings"(Alan Gunter, Blair Lyon, Sean Ryan)..it was a lot of run, and Trevor is looking forward the All you can eat Sushi tonight, paid for by all the donors..(KevinT. Rich V. Kevin E. etc etc)
Tommorrow is the conclusion of the FITA...and then the FCA open...we will be runnign a calcutta for the FCA Open, so it should be interesting!!


----------



## ryanjeff9

Who's Sean Ryan?

Jeff


----------



## Xs24-7

Too much sun...all you newfies start to seem the same...sorry JEFF RYAN...


----------



## Xs24-7

*Up to date Results*

FITA Results Canadian FCA Outdoor Championships, 2008


1st FITA 2nd FITA Total

Master Men Compound 9 7 5 3 Tot 9 7 5 3 Total
1 Pierre Turnbull, NB 306 321 329 350 1306 309 333 0 0 642 1948

2 Jacques-Andre Morin, QC 281 310 293 328 1212 298 299 0 0 597 1809

3 Ken Saulnier, NS 259 286 307 348 1200 299 306 0 0 605 1805
1st FITA 2nd FITA Total

Master Men Recurve 9 7 5 3 Tot 9 7 5 3 Total

1 Michel Racette, QC 235 265 303 332 1135 234 302 0 0 536 1671
2 George Nelson, ON 190 262 273 303 1028 247 265 0 0 512 1540

3 Andre Dussault, QC 172 276 284 287 1019 180 269 0 0 449 1468

4 Matthew Hogan, ON 188 243 247 322 1000 221 245 0 0 466 1466
5 Don Jackson, ON 186 253 237 305 981 185 240 0 0 425 1406

1st FITA 2nd FITA Total

Senior Men - ARW1 9 7 5 3 Tot 9 7 5 3 Total
1 Norbert Murphy, QC 309 318 305 323 1255 307 315 0 0 622 1877

 1st FITA 2nd FITA Total

Senior Men - Disabled Comp. 9 7 5 3 Tot 9 7 5 3 Total
1 Kevin Evans, BC 310 332 341 356 1339 328 333 0 0 661 2000

2 Rob Cox, MB 299 319 323 352 1293 311 320 0 0 631 1924

3 Robert Hudson, SK 288 323 338 347 1296 298 320 0 0 618 1914
1st FITA 2nd FITA Total

Senior Men Compound 9 7 5 3 Tot 9 7 5 3 Total

1 Kevin Tataryn, MB 331 340 350 356 1377 334 343 0 0 677 2054
2 Rich Vogt, MB 334 337 348 356 1375 327 344 0 0 671 2046

3 Ed Wilson, MB 327 339 342 358 1366 324 345 0 0 669 2035
4 Michael Schleppe, AB 329 337 343 357 1366 315 346 0 0 661 2027

5 Nathan Cameron, AB 323 332 345 360 1360 329 336 0 0 665 2025

6 Jeff Ryan, NS 327 334 339 357 1357 324 342 0 0 666 2023
7 Benny Parenteau, QC 325 334 343 359 1361 314 335 0 0 649 2010

8 Allan Gunter, MB 306 334 344 354 1338 332 339 0 0 671 2009
9 Andrew Fagan, ON 319 333 338 358 1348 326 333 0 0 659 2007

10 Richard Demers, QC 317 332 343 358 1350 323 332 0 0 655 2005

11 Blair Lyon, MB 308 324 346 358 1336 329 340 0 0 669 2005
12 Alexandre Dupuis, QC 319 328 333 347 1327 322 329 0 0 651 1978

13 Craig Voorn, ON 306 331 324 357 1318 311 325 0 0 636 1954
14 Trevor Furlotte, NB 313 330 334 352 1329 291 329 0 0 620 1949

15 Gilles Tremblay, QC 289 311 331 353 1284 311 330 0 0 641 1925

16 Laurie Bolivar, NS 266 294 323 350 1233 299 312 0 0 611 1844
17 Pierre de Moissac, MB 276 290 298 333 1197 255 302 0 0 557 1754

18 Adam Stevenson, AB 267 285 278 322 1152 256 266 0 0 522 1674
19 Kyle Oliver, MB 317 324 339 352 1332 0 0 0 0 0 1332


----------



## Xs24-7

I dont have the results, but I know Hugh Mcdonald won mens recurve, followed by Alex Mozhar and Sylvain Cadieux.
It was a Manitoba sweep in mens compound with Kevin Tataryn pulling away today, followed by Rich Vogt, then myself. 
Kevin Evans won the mens open AWAD catagory over Rob Cox and Bob Hudson. The women and youth were still shooting when I left, but I should be able to update results after the banquet this evening.


----------



## Reed

results are up on the FCA page:darkbeer:

what was allan eating to shoot a 1373 Tell me the truth, he changed bows didn't he:wink:


----------



## araz2114

Rumour has it that one of the Recurve guys isn't going to finish the Canadians... Seems that Hugh got the call to go to Bejing. Heard something is up with JD. Hope JD is ok. Go get 'em Hugh.


----------



## Reed

araz2114 said:


> Rumour has it that one of the Recurve guys isn't going to finish the Canadians... Seems that Hugh got the call to go to Bejing. Heard something is up with JD. Hope JD is ok. Go get 'em Hugh.



if true that sucks for JD, but great for Hugh. Best of luck to the guys who ever is shooting.


----------



## TeneX

Sorry Reed, 

i shot the same bow all week. That Bowtech 82nd Airborne sure put them in there for the last 3 days of fita. It sure sucks to shoot a 1373 and not even crack the top 5. I think this is the deepest field i have ever seen at nationals. Good shooting everyone. 

Jeff and the rest of the organizing committee would like to thank everyone for coming and we hope everyone enjoyed themselves. Thanks for helping make this a success!

Allan


----------



## Xs24-7

I should have more pics soon, just waiting on Timbo to send them....same with FCA Open results...from what I can remember...Rachael Savage won the womens recurve, Sylvain Cadiex won Mens recurve...Ashley Wallace won womens compound over Charlene Parlee...in mens compound, Kevin Tataryn won it on the second match over Me, Rich Vogt was third...the level of competition in the mens compound division is getting out of hand in Canada...a few years ago a couple 1360 won...a 113 would win most matchs...now, you have to be a 1380+ shooter to even think of a medal, and 118s are shot all over the place...
Thanks to everyone who made the trip to Winnipeg. While we know there were some hiccups along the way, we appreciate everyones patience. It was great to see the huge turnout from out of province this year, given the high cost of travel...the largest team by far was Quebec, followed by Ontario...We were blessed with decent weather for most of the week...somehow when the whistle blew to start scoring, the wind seamed to drop and the rain ease. It fealt stragne this morning sleeeping in until 8:30...2 straight weeks of 6 am wakeups to rush to the range is finally done...we finished the cleanup just before dark last night, and before we were done the range was once again a baseball field...thankfulyl they didnt hit Bobs truck. 
A side note..thanks to the judges, who did a great job all week. Rodger Garrod was the DOS and kept things moving along...we started on time each day, and finished early most days. 
Next year we are off to somewhere in Quebec, good luck to them. Holding Nationals is a lot of work, but worth it in the end. Even after everything that happened this week, I am still looking forward too our next turn in 2017.


----------



## TrevorF

I don’t want to name names because I would hate myself if I forgot any one but I would like to say to all those great folks in Winnipeg thank you all so much for an amazing experience! My friends and I were spoiled rotten by all of you while we were there. You guys know who you are. Thanks for everything you did for us to make us fell welcome. The hospitality that you showed us was amazing. They don’t call it “Friendly Manitoba” for nothing! I hope you all know that when ever you come to NB next for what ever reason you can definitely expect the same kind of treatment!
To the organizing committee, thanks for an amazing shoot! You all worked very hard and did a first class job!
Cheers,
Trevor


----------



## Rich V

I also had a mordern day good time at the Nationals and i am off to the 3-D Nationals and hope to have a modern day good time.


----------

